# amtrak crescent- from new york to atlanta



## ikinehir (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello,

I'm thinking of taking the crescent train from new york to atlanta. This would be my first train travel and I will be travelling alone...So I don't know what I should expect. First of all, is it safe to be a solo female traveller in an overnight train? And I've heard that the train almost always arrives late, and a couple of hours is totally tolerable in my case. But I wonder if it might be late more than 3 hours. I'd be glad if you could sahre you experiences with the crescent.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 27, 2010)

The train is absolutely safe.

For historical data, http://amtrakdelays.onlineschedulingsoftware.com/ is a great site. Searching for train 19 into ATL, it's been an average of 41 minutes late over the last month.

The only other advice I have is to book early - this is a popular train that sells out a lot (and the more seats are sold, the more expensive it gets).


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes, I think you'll be fine, you're in no more danger than you are on an airplane.

No Amtrak is not always late, the OTP is rather good-- many times I have taken a train and planned for a two hour delay and arrived twenty minutes early. You never know-- it is *possible* to be late more than three hours-- but it is also possible for a volcano to erupt in Ohio. I wouldn't concern yourself with that. When they are late it is rarely three hours and when that happens there's usually a damn good reason.

Are you traveling coach or sleeper? We can tailor advice on the trip based on your choice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

just fly. train or airline both cost about the same in coach. it is either a few hours in a plane or all afternoon and night on the train. sleepers are pretty expensive and coach is only marginally comfortable to sleep in.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 27, 2010)

Or its all morning in La Guardia, an afternoon flying, and an evening trying to get from ATL to downtown.

NYP-ATL on Amtrak is city to city, downtown to downtown.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> and an evening trying to get from ATL to downtown.


more like less than a half hour going from the airport to arts center stataion (nearest to Amtrak) on the marta.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 27, 2010)

Guest said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > and an evening trying to get from ATL to downtown.
> ...


I'd still rather take the train! You forgot the 1-2 hours or so before to go thru "Security" and sit at the gate and sit on the plane, and then have to wait for your bags. You can carry your bags on the train - and it can be more than 3 ounces of liquid! And even




food!

I don't really mind 1 night in coach on Amtrak! Much more than a night in coach on a plane!


----------



## Ryan (Jun 28, 2010)

Guest said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > and an evening trying to get from ATL to downtown.
> ...


A half hour once you spend a half hour getting from the gate to the baggage claim, another half hour waiting for your bags, 10 more minutes to get to the MARTA station and then 10 more to wait for a train to actually leave.


----------



## shanghai (Jun 28, 2010)

*I made this trip in late May. The train was on time arriving Atlanta.*

*I was in a roomette and the ride was comfortable. I met nice people*

*in the dining car. The car attendant was pleasant and helpful.*

*I hope you take the train and have a good trip.*


----------



## craftsman (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, the truth is you may not be able to get a seat on Amtrak. I've had to call off two vacation trips because of that.

Airlines still have plenty of seats, and first class costs about the same as AMTRAK, if you're wanting to be at least semi-comfortable on either.


----------



## Donctor (Jun 28, 2010)

craftsman said:


> Well, the truth is you may not be able to get a seat on Amtrak. I've had to call off two vacation trips because of that.
> 
> Airlines still have plenty of seats, and first class costs about the same as AMTRAK, if you're wanting to be at least semi-comfortable on either.


How would you not be able to get a seat on Amtrak? I believe Amtrak guarantees space—or some form of travel to your destination—unless you're on an unreserved train (like the Clockers, where as a young'un I encountered standing loads).

Did you not reserve in advance?


----------



## craftsman (Jun 28, 2010)

Amtking said:


> Did you not reserve in advance?


Booked up weeks in advance - at least on the days I can go.

I don't care very much about seats that may be available on days I cannot go, obviously.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 28, 2010)

craftsman said:


> Amtking said:
> 
> 
> > Did you not reserve in advance?
> ...


The same thing with planes!



If there are seats on the day you need to travel - even in coach - it may cost *WELL MORE* than an Amtrak ticket (even in a room)!

Planes price tickets by how many days out they're bought, while Amtrak prices tickets by how many seats or rooms are left. You may find that you are paying the highest price on the plane - even though only 5 seats have been sold!



While you could (I'm not saying you will, but it could happen) find the lowest price available on a train this afternoon!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 28, 2010)

craftsman said:


> Well, the truth is you may not be able to get a seat on Amtrak. I've had to call off two vacation trips because of that.
> 
> Airlines still have plenty of seats, and first class costs about the same as AMTRAK, if you're wanting to be at least semi-comfortable on either.


Ignore the above.

All seats on the train you are traveling are reserved, meaning there will be a seat for you. You may have somebody in the seat next to you, but there are only extreme circumstances where you may not get a seat-- this is not the case on 99.5% on reserved trains.

If you are or have been denied a seat on a reserved train, you are welcome and encouraged to call Amtrak Customer Relations to complain, vent, and seek compensation.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 28, 2010)

Amtking said:


> craftsman said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the truth is you may not be able to get a seat on Amtrak. I've had to call off two vacation trips because of that.
> ...


Itis easy to not get a seay on AMTRAK. by running out of cars. AMTRAK does not have an unlimited supply of equipment, in fact it is suffering for more equipment. More equipment,then more seats.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 28, 2010)

Bill, I think that the poster was vague. The way I took it, he got a ticket but didn't get a seat when he got in a train.

The more I re-read it, the more it sounds like the poster was unable, or unwilling, to book tickets, period.


----------



## dlagrua (Jun 28, 2010)

Book about 8 months out to obtain a comfortable roomette at a fair price. While not large, a roomette has plenty of room for one and on on the Viewliner trains all the roomettes have a toilet and a sink in them. I consider Amtrak trains to be very safe and its seldom you hear of anyone having any problems on them. The typical LD train sleeper traveler is also a middle age or older person and the atmosphere is usually quiet in the sleepers. Once you try rail travel you will be hooked on the roominess and the comfortable easy going mode that it offers.


----------



## ikinehir (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello all,

I bought the ticket online and I am going on a coach seat...I paid it so it's a little bit late to change my mind...If it's safe on the train, it's okay I don't mind being on a coach seat. There is one more thing, I am not sure if this is the right place to ask but I would be glad if one of you could tell me how to go from the train station to the airport...


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 30, 2010)

ikinehir said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I bought the ticket online and I am going on a coach seat...I paid it so it's a little bit late to change my mind...If it's safe on the train, it's okay I don't mind being on a coach seat. There is one more thing, I am not sure if this is the right place to ask but I would be glad if one of you could tell me how to go from the train station to the airport...



The MARTA bus stops right in front of the station, on the same side as the station.

Boards #110 bus saying either Arts Center or Five Points,going south. Pay $2 for the bus.

Get off the bus at the Arts Center Station, hard to miss, and pay $2.50 for a breeze card to ride a southbound train straight into the airport proper.

At the Arts Center station, some buses terminate and some continue to downtown. You do NOT want to go downtown on the bus. In every case, you go downstairs and catch a southbound train at the Arts Center.

People are often puzzled by how small the ATL station is. That is because it was built as a mere suburban stop. The two big full service downtown stations were torn down shortly after 1971 when no longer needed.


----------



## Jody (Jul 1, 2010)

What's with the nut advocating the airlines? To Atlanta? We have tornados, floods, thunderstorms, big airport security, an airport that's located about 30 minutes south of Atlanta, etc.

Anyway, OP, you will be safe. Bring a load of common sense. Dress street-wise. Remember that you're getting on/off in big cities and big cities have their issues. I've parked in a MARTA lot, taken the bus to the station and reverse- solo, asked the other riders how to do such and such and gotten where I needed to go just fine. One trip was more than memorable. I would have more hesitation in NYC than I would coming south.

And Mr. Haithcoat, I just read that the Atlanta station is a Neal Reid design (famous architect).

J


----------



## rrdude (Jul 1, 2010)

Jody said:


> What's with the nut advocating the airlines? To Atlanta?
> 
> J


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darien-l (Jul 1, 2010)

ikinehir said:


> I bought the ticket online and I am going on a coach seat...I paid it so it's a little bit late to change my mind...


FYI, unlike the airlines, Amtrak tickets are fully refundable. All you have to do is click "cancel" on the website, and the refund will be posted back to your credit card in a few days.

Coach tickets are fully refundable before travel begins, and sleeper tickets are fully refundable up until 7 days before departure. If the tickets have already been printed out, you do have to mail them back and pay a 10% service charge.


----------



## ikinehir (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, I really want to take the train and I really dont want to fly unless I absolutely have to...So, if there is no problem in 1)riding the train as a solo female traveller, 2)getting out of the train in the morning with a baggage and 3)taking the bus and the train to the airport, then I would definitely prefer to go with the trainBut thank you very much for the information, it's good to know...


----------



## darien-l (Jul 1, 2010)

I was't trying to dissuade you from riding the train -- quite the opposite, I highly encourage it.  I was just giving you some information that you might find useful. I think you'll be just fine.


----------



## George Harris (Jul 2, 2010)

rrdude said:


> Jody said:
> 
> 
> > What's with the nut advocating the airlines? To Atlanta?
> ...


J: Re-read what she said. She is leaving Atlanta by plane. I have done the train to plane, both out and back when the other end was not on Amtrak, and Atlanta could get you cheap flights some of the time.


----------



## Jody (Jul 2, 2010)

George Harris said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > Jody said:
> ...


Mr. Harris, I must be having mind fog but quote the OP:

* "I'm thinking of taking the crescent train from new york to atlanta"*

I've taken MARTA, Amtrak and planes all out of ATL, solo, arriving at all 3 by public trans as well as private auto. In Atlanta I've done the "LT park at Lenox, train to Arts and bus to Amtrak dance" and been just fine. As you know the airport is not really in Atlanta, whereas Amtrak is. For cheap flights we have found good fares out of Birmingham sometimes better than ATL and I believe the BHM airport is actually closer to Amtrak than in ATL. I've not done that one yet.

I've had some iffy moments on MARTA, such as getting off at the wrong station and being uncomfortable but trying to have the information ahead of time as Mr. Haithcoat provided relieves some of the situation. And, you will not find me riding MARTA much in the dark.

I also don't know of a military wife yet who wouldn't ax you if you messed with them. So, a little bit of savvy helps in all situations.


----------

